# Tox target sight



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi I pickjed up a old tox target sight and it works great, except it does not have a scale on the sight side. Is there a place I can buy a scale, or if someone has one in his tackle box and would give or sell to me I sure would thank you for the help of this old man. At 73 still shooting and trying this year to shoot 3D's and field. I put a white label on the side of the sight and have marked of 15 to 45 yards, but they are very close and very hard to read. I think the alum scale sure would work great.

my thanks
Bill


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

You could use one of these ....

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools...TF8&qid=1400841966&sr=8-4&keywords=slide+rule


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

or these

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-calibrated-sight-scale-compound.html


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

JMJ said:


> You could use one of these ....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools...TF8&qid=1400841966&sr=8-4&keywords=slide+rule


Good choice


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Bill,

Not sure what you need. Are you looking for a plain, graduated sight scale or a calibrated scale with yardage values or both? In addition to the one from shawn in MA (above), here is a Sure-loc scale that would probably work if you just want a numeric scale:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-locr-sight-scales.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

As an aside:
I've got a sight which lacks a scale that I can write on. Does anyone have a suggestion for something that would work and perhaps be waterproof?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SOB, do you know what the turns per inch is? In other words, how many graduations should there be in one inch? Also it's important to know what the clicks per turn is. 

It will be imperative to have that correct should you decide to use some type of "marks generation" software such as Archer's Advantage, OnTarget2, Archer's Mark, etc.

The traditional Sure-Loc sights are 24 TPI and 20 clicks per turn. 

If it comes to absolute push to shove, I could write a quick program to print a scale, but it would be on paper. 

Prag


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

thanks I just need a scale from 1 to 150 or I may just buy the ruler and cut it down to fit the side of the tox bar....I do not need anything as fine as to use a generated tape...to bad I can not fine how to just print any a tape that has the marking on it. I just use the slide and hand make out a listing of what is the yardage i.e. 20 yards 32 25 yards 34 I do that as a manual process on my computer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok. Check out this from LAS. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sure-locr-sight-scales.html

If the link doesn't work it's part number 4240018

Prag


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

4240018 is just what I need, thanks for all the help. I will look and see what over items to add, do need some circle and dots for the scope etc....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

sweet old bill said:


> 4240018 is just what I need, thanks for all the help. I will look and see what over items to add, do need some circle and dots for the scope etc....


I'm sure you know already, but to find circles, dots, etc., the proper search term is "reticles". Took me a while to figure that out. .


----------



## bucksnbass23 (May 28, 2013)

If you havent already bought something from the list above I had the same problem last year when I picked up a toxonics sight. I bought The Archery Program and on there you can print out the stock scale for the toxonics sight by figuring out the clicks per turn and turns per inch. The with that program you can create all the sights tapes you will ever need. They are a great program to buy. Only $35. And to waterproof it after you print I took packing tape and stuck it on both sides of the paper. Hope this helps


----------

